# List of greatest lieder and songs?



## Carpentier (Oct 29, 2013)

So people, I love the lists, they're great, helps me expand my listening in genres I'm not familiar with, like chamber music, I'm mostly an orchestral man myself, but I love to learn. So I'm wondering why there isn't a list of the great song cycles or lieder collections? It's a genre I know nothing of but have become interested in, so it pains me to see that there's no list, maybe it's in the works in which case I'll wait patiently, but I'm just throwing it out there, it would be nice to have one!

And if there's no interest in a comprehensive list we can just devote this thread to recommendations of the greatest lieder and songs, that would be greatly helpful, thanks in advance!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For starters, check out these albums, courtecy of StLukesguildOhio: post 1, post 2.


----------

